# Anyone Have Senstive Teeth



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everybodyMy teeth have been very sensitive lately and am wondering if GERD might be the cause of the problem. Has anyone else had this trouble?Thank you in advance.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI ozzie i've had sensitive teeth for years. the dentist told me it was caused primarily by brushing my teeth too hard with a hard bristle brush for many many years--i guess i was just taught to do it that way--and of course eating acidic foods and drinking coffee didn't help and made the tooth pain worse. so i cut out eating acidic foods and started brushing a lot more gently with a soft bristle toothbrush and using toothpaste for sensitive teeth and in addition to that brushing with a flouride gel because the toothpaste alone wasn't enough to control the pain. i had my first real bad gerd episode last month and oh yes that made my teeth hurt even worse--and that's what drove me to the dr to get relief from the gerd--the tooth pain. all that acid in my mouth really made them hurt even more. and then i read that gerd can cause or contribute to the cause of sensitive teeth by eroding the enamel. so yes, you're right....have you tried brushing with a toothpaste for sensitive teeth? and brush gently, using a toothbrush with soft bristles not hard. hopefully that will help. and add flouride gel if it doesn't. and of course avoid acidic foods but we gerd folks have to do that anyway...


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, OzzieSame here -- I've had sensitive teeth since having GERD... My dentist just thinks i have bad enamal and doesn't believe me -- they even gave me a one time florite (sp?) treatment -- but sigh, I wish I was wrong.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Cherrie and Annie7. So kind of you both to answeer me.Cherrie it is so maddening when some doctors and dentists don't believe us isn't it? Annie7 I have taken your advice and willl purchase a toothbrush with a softer bristle and a toothpaste for sensitive teeth. That flouride gel sounds good too.If I didn't have this Forum to come to for advice I would think I was going crazy. GERD has caused me lots of different problems which the doctors couldn't answer. You save my sanity.Thanks again.


----------

